
I tattooed a set of checkboxes on my hand 2 years ago to help me get shit done - oftenwrong
https://old.reddit.com/r/getdisciplined/comments/8xbpg7/method_i_tattooed_a_set_of_checkboxes_on_my_hand/
======
32qwef
I mean, good for them it they think it helps in their life.

I personally don't understand the obsession with getting things done. In the
post, they say the tattoo remind them that there's always things to get done.
I don't think that's a good way to think. If you don't rest, you can burn out,
and then you can't get anything done.

But hey, whatever works for you. Tattoos are personal and symbolic. I get
that.

And checklists are great tools - I can personally attest.

------
lioeters
Reminded me of the book, Checklist Manifesto.

[http://atulgawande.com/book/the-checklist-
manifesto/](http://atulgawande.com/book/the-checklist-manifesto/)

------
mancerayder
Did he tattoo the checkmarks as well?

~~~
frikk
You just use a marker for that part, duh.

